

What George Washington Could Teach Start-Ups - jordhy
http://cynthiakocialski.com/blog/2012/02/08/what-george-washington-could-teach-start-ups/

======
willvarfar
Based on one novel? Wow.

Kind of scary to have real blood and war paralleled to tech startups really.

Its a bit like ad execs memorizing Sun Tzu. Or worse, the credit given to the
Internet in Egypt whilst now nobody talks about the daily struggle still
there.

